# Fiddlers?



## LowCounty7777 (Dec 27, 2020)

Went fishing both days this weekend and didn’t see any fiddlers on the banks. None in usual spots either. Even dug down one foot in three locations and didn’t see them. Where are they?


----------



## bnz (Dec 28, 2020)

Cold weather has them buried.


----------



## LowCounty7777 (Dec 28, 2020)

bnz said:


> Cold weather has them buried.


How far down? I dug for like a foot?


----------



## Seanote (Dec 28, 2020)

I had the same problem earlier this week.  Usually they are just below the surface. I don't know how deep the cold will send them, but they were not to be found.  None of the shops in Savannah have any for sale either.


----------



## washercan4 (Dec 30, 2020)

Trying something new. I found a place that will send them to you in the mail. I ordered some and they should be here tomorrow. I'll post a update about it. Shipping depends on how many you order. I sure hope it works out because I am always looking for fiddlers. Even in the summertime around Harris Neck I can't seem to find them. We will see how it works out. Here is the website if anyone is feeling adventurous lol. www.livebrineshrimp.com


----------



## Bream Pole (Dec 31, 2020)

Please do let us know.  from what I read on their site  they ship live.  Its my understanding that dead Fiddlers are good bait too and freeze well.


----------



## washercan4 (Jan 1, 2021)

Well no Fiddler crabs. They were supposed to be here yesterday by the end of the day but FedEx dropped the ball. Not sure what’s going to happen now. FedEx is going to try to re-deliver on Monday. We’ll see what happens. I’ll make sure to update.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 2, 2021)

Looked at site not sure about what is coming to you. Please let us know.


----------



## washercan4 (Jan 4, 2021)

Fiddlers arrived today. They were mostly still alive. Considering they were supposed to be here last Thursday I would say a success. They were mostly male purple backs with about a 1/2 to 3/4 inch body. I removed the dead ones. I guess I lost about 20%. It wasn't the company's fault. Fedex didn't deliver them overnight like they were supposed to. I have no doubt that they were pretty much all alive on Thursday. I will definitely order some more.


----------



## Bass105 (Jan 5, 2021)

I hope you can get some sort of refund on your shipping costs.


----------



## shotgunhales (Jan 5, 2021)

how long did it take to get them?


----------



## washercan4 (Jan 6, 2021)

I ordered on Wednesday and received them on Monday.


----------



## shotgunhales (Jan 6, 2021)

I tried to order some but when they called me back and told me how much the shipping was, I canceled my order. If i was die hard wanting to go catch some sheeps, it might be worth it but I think I'll just go and try to catch something else.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 6, 2021)

How much are they and how much is shipping? Thanks


----------



## shotgunhales (Jan 6, 2021)

my order was 3.00 a dozen then they added $10.00 for supplies, then they call you to tell you how much the shipping will be. mine was $30 something for one day and $20 something for two day...


----------



## washercan4 (Jan 7, 2021)

I ordered 5 dozen fiddlers with overnight shipping and it was around 65 dollars. I split the cost with my sheepshead fishing buddy. It is a little high but it beats a two hours drive to Brunswick followed by 2 hours of digging fiddlers followed by two hours back home just to make the drive down again the next day to actually fish. I plan on loading up on fiddlers next year before it gets cold and trying to keep them alive. I have successfully keep them alive for a little over 3 months before.


----------



## Seanote (Jan 7, 2021)

Man i love to fish for sheepshead, but that is ridiculous.  A dollar per fiddler?  We usually take 500 when we go.


----------



## Seanote (Jan 14, 2021)

As soon as they have 3 consecutive days of 70 degree temps in North Florida, Savannah will start having them..


----------



## charlie81 (Feb 7, 2021)

I’ve been trying to order them but it’s seems they’ve been out of stock for the last several weeks. Out of curiosity, how do you keep them alive?


----------



## washercan4 (Feb 7, 2021)

I haven’t been able to order any either. I keep mine in a large bin or small plastic swimming pool. Put some sand in there and feed them dried shrimp you can get for hermit crabs. Use homemade brackish water. I believe 1 cup of salt to 5 gallons of water. Change out the sand weekly or so. They will keep for a long time. You can put some paper plates or cardboard scraps in there to give them some place to hide.


----------

